# Sears Screamer NOS 5 Speed Shifter



## Runningonempty (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi, I've got a NOS Sears Screamer 5 Speed shifter/Drag Brake up on ebay right now. Ships from Australia with tracking. Cheers
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=264341179287


----------



## Runningonempty (Sep 21, 2019)

Now SOLD.


----------

